# Soil Probes



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Measures NPK and other variables. Pre-order and beat the rush.  From Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/news/technology/teralytic-releases-npk-soil-probe-for-pre-ordering


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh, only $500 each! I'm going to put them everywhere!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> There is a 10-probe minimum starter bundle ($5,000 total) for this release, and each additional probe will be $500 each.


Someone is making more money in this business than I am.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Please realize I am not farming full time but to me you can only use so much data. Wait these works with the autonomous tractors and machines is that it? Nutrient is down in section A13 so a robot fertilizer spreader runs out that with needed nutrient after another robot mixed which was just in time shipped by Amazon's drone or does Amazon's drone just spread it?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you click the pre-order you will find out that the Probes are $200 each and that is billed one time, but the analytics for the Probes are $300 per year per probe......a license to steal. So the first year, ten probes and analytics cost you $5K, and thereafter it is $3K per year. Hurry while supplies last!

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'll just dig my own and send in the bag for 7$ each.. so that's how many tests for 5K ?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

There is not sufficient information given in this news release about how these plant nutrient monitoring probes are to be placed in the soil or in the field. Ten probes in up to 320 acres is not a sufficient number. If these probes are only placed 6-inches deep, that is also inadequate because plants take up nutrients from throughout the soil profile.

Can these probes actually and accurately measure these nutrients? If so, that would be a significant advancement in soil testing. However, I certainly would like to see data comparing results from this probe system with comparable laboratory analytical data.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

And do I really need an update on my soil fertility every 15 minutes? (Maybe if I'm growing pot, but otherwise...)

Any chance this is a government operation? I mean lots of money for questionable value?

Ralph


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks like a good way for person A to bilk Person B out of a lot of money.


----------

